# Aufbau LibNoDave und readSZL



## marcengbarth (3 Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ein kleines Testprogramm geschrieben, um den Zustand der LEDs einer S7 auszulesen.

Mit LibNoDave und readSZL funktioniert das. Nur irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz, was da eigentlich zurückkommt.

Wenn ich die ID 19 auslese, dann bekomme ich SZLCount = 5 und SZLItemSize = 36 zurück.

Sind das jetzt 36 Datensätze mit je 5 Byte länge? Wenn ja, wieso sind das 5 Byte, es sollten doch 4 Byte (1 Wort + 2 Bytes) zurückgegeben werden? 

Wäre schon, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich habe im Forum auch schon gesucht, aber dazu leider nichts gefunden.

Gruß
  Marc


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Juni 2008)

Es kommen sicher 5 Datensätze (=SZLCount) mit je 36 Bytes (=SZLItemSize) zurück. Der Aufbau der Daten kann in dem Handbuch Systemfunktionen nachgelesen werden.


----------



## marcengbarth (3 Juni 2008)

Oh Mann, kaum macht man's richtig, schon geht's!! *ROFL*


```
NoDave1.ReadSZL(19, 0);
```

nach


```
NoDave1.ReadSZL($19, 0);
```

Jetzt bekomme ich den Zustand von folgenden LEDs 2=INTF, 3=EXTF, 4=RUN, 5=STOP, 6=FRCE, 11=BUS1F, 12=BUS2F und 21=???

Was die 21 ist, habe ich noch nicht raus, muss ich mal suchen. In der Hilfe und bei "STEP 7 - System- und Standardfuntionen für S7-300 und S7-400" steht von der 21 nichts drin.


----------



## Frank (4 Juni 2008)

was für ein cpu verwendest du?


----------



## marcengbarth (4 Juni 2008)

CPU ist eine 414-2 DP (2XK05-0AB0 / V5.1)

CP ist ein 443-1 (1EX20-0XE0 / V1.0)


----------



## Frank (4 Juni 2008)

evtl. die MAINT - Led?


----------

